# Suggestion to help all of us suffering! Changed my life...hope it can help you, too :)



## SarahGrace (May 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!First of all, let me just say how amazingly comforting it is to me to see how many people feel the way I do. I always call my IBS my "stomach problems" when talking to people to make it less awkward, and I know that they could never really understand how difficult it can be to live with day in and day out. So thank you for being here when I stumbled across this site on google!! Anyway, I wanted to share something that has made a WORLD of difference in my IBS, and just what I have learned over the years. I have had symptoms for...goodness...probably over 5 years?? and I am now a college student. Just want to share my story to maybe help one or two of you.A little background: I have VERY high stress levels, and put a lot of pressure on myself. I have anxiety and depression, which are difficult emotionally. I am working on all of these things, but I have been told many times that people under high stress often have IBS and other stomach issues. If you're struggling with a lot emotionally or in life in general right now, I highly recommend finding a counselor to talk to. Mine has helped me so much - and although it wasn't the cure to my IBS, I do find that when I am calm and less stressful, my IBS isn't as bad. Now let me share my magic cure...So, don't freak out on me here, because some people have incorrect notions of what this actually is. But what has made an absolutely INCREDIBLE difference for me is...Acupuncture! Weird, right? I am a completely normal teenager who was extremely skeptical at first. However, acupuncture was my only option, and it has seriously changed my life. I know it sounds scary, but in all honesty the needles are so thin that most times you can't feel them. My acupuncturist is the coolest guy, and he is SO knowledgeable and personal. He understands - unlike, in my experience, many Western doctors - that when I say I feel full and bloated 24/7, I'm not exaggerating. Other doctors have put me on dairy free and gluten free diets and medications with no success, and I tried everything in the books. However, my acupuncture has made my stomach SO much better - the difference is crazy. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! But if you are sitting there suffering...please, please try it. It honestly changed my life, so all I want to do is share it!!That's all for this post...I hope it helps!!Love,S


----------



## Louis cjj (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Sarah, very inspirational. I will try it when I back to China


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of IBS do you have and which symptoms did acupuncture help? I have IBS-D and i'm going to be playing on a college volleyball team next year because they offered to pay my full tuition but i'm so stressed and worried about having any symptoms during the season. I almost feel like turning the scholarship down but I know I shouldn't.







I only got IBS at the end of my senior year of high school and i'm not going to be a sophomore in college and i'm still feeling like this is having such a huge negative effect on my life. I don't want to be this way forever.


----------

